# First timer flyer ?s



## latemodelracer (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm looking to get my father an airplane, preferably a nitro or gas one one.what would be a good starter plane for him? does anyone know where to find them? I would greatly appreciate the help I'm a nitro monster truck person myself so I don't know much about the planes, lol.thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Nitro is basically dead. It's all gas or electric now. A gas (or nitro) plane is generally not a good plane for a first time flyer. It would be a really, really bad idea in my opinion. You need to learn how to fly first. Start with a plane made of foam...they are easily repaired with glue when you crash. There is quite a bit of extra work involved with gas planes like plumbing, tuning the engine etc.

The Hobby Zone Super Cub http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=HBZ7400 is a great plane for a first timer. It comes with everything (radio/battery/charger etc) for $200. 

The Multiplex Easy Star http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=MPU13203 comes with everything for $189 and is also a great beginner plane. 

RCGroups.com is a great place to learn about airplanes. Here is a link to the Beginner Training forum. http://www.rcgroups.com/beginner-training-area-aircraft-electric-8/


----------



## WVrailfan (Mar 8, 2010)

My wife got me a Hobbyzone Super Cub DSM for a first plane for Father's Day. I love the plane. It is big enough to see well, has enough power to get out of trouble and can actually be pretty quick. If you plan to sell teach yourself to fly RC, this is a great plane to do it with. It is easy to fly, and perhaps as important, esay to repair when crashed.

After a bit over a month flying the Cub, I picked up a Parkzone T-28D as a first 4 ch plane. There is a bit of a learning curve going from 3 to 4 ch, the T-28 is much faster and more nimble than the Cub. But I now enjoy taking them both out and flying them. 

As a newbe myself, I think if you get the Cub and fly it enough that you are comfortable with it, I don't mean just "not crashing" but being able to make it go where you want and stay upright when you land, switching to a mild 4 ch plane is a natural and doable step up.

Also, I am very pleased with the performance of modern electric RC planes. I'm sure you can go much faster with gas, but you can go pretty darn fast with electric and 8 minute flights on a battery charge are common. 

Good luck, have fun
JB


----------



## Dirby1 (Aug 12, 2011)

if you are just getting started in flying model rc airplanes.
i suggest you go to your local flying club and talk to them.
every club has an instructor pilot.
he will help and teach you to fly your model.
they have a buddy box system that helps teach you to fly.
this will keep you three mistakes above a crash.
wish they had this buddy box system 50 years ago when i was learning to fly.


----------



## Dirby1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Tommygun43 said:


> Nitro is basically dead. It's all gas or electric now. A gas (or nitro) plane is generally not a good plane for a first time flyer. It would be a really, really bad idea in my opinion. You need to learn how to fly first. Start with a plane made of foam...they are easily repaired with glue when you crash. There is quite a bit of extra work involved with gas planes like plumbing, tuning the engine etc.
> 
> The Hobby Zone Super Cub http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=HBZ7400 is a great plane for a first timer. It comes with everything (radio/battery/charger etc) for $200.
> 
> ...


i would go with the super cub.
this is a high wing and they are easer to fly than a mid wing or low wing.


----------



## ovalone (Dec 8, 2009)

I wASNT A FIRSTIMER BUT HAD BEEN A LONG TIME SENCE I PUT ONE IN THE AIR. SO I BAUGHT A SUPER CUB. WOW SO EASY TO FLY. AND CAN DO LOOPS AND INVERTED FLIGHT. AND THERE ARE ADD-ONS FOR THEM DEF. THE BEST BEGINNER PLAN OUT THERE. YOU CAN FIND NEW ONES ON EBAY REAL CHEAP. i THEN BAUGHT A YAK54 ALSO ANOTHER GREAT FLYER PROBLY FOR A SECOND PLANE. IM NOW BIULDING A STICK BIULT 54" CUB AND TAKING THE ELECTRINICS OUT OF THE YAK AND PUTTIN IN IT. BECAUSE IM LIMITED ON LANDING AREA. THE CUBS ARE MUCH EASIER TO LAND IN TIGHT AREAS. THE SUPER CUB IS DEF. A MUST HAVE FIRST TIMER PLANE. AND ELEC. IS DEF. THE WAY TO GO. BUY ELEC. AND YOU WILL NEVER GO BACK. TO NITRO. 
MY SON HAS A ELEC. RUSLER THAT WILL RUN 50MPH AT HALF THROTTLE PUNCH IT AT THAT TIME AND IT WILL JUST FLIP OVER BACKWARDS. i WOULD RACE ANY NITRO TRUCK WITH IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## mightyhorn (Nov 25, 2006)

*What Plane*


1) You should go to your local flying field and scout them out. With AMA membership, your dad can have a certified trainer hook up a buddy cord to his transmitter & that will help.
2) In terms of planes- a trainer is a must. You want a high wing with a flat bottomed wing. This allows the plane to be more stable. When my dad flew, one of his first was the Livewire Cruiser. He told me that it would "float."
3) You can find RTF planes for good prices that also include the radio and engine. 
4) HAVE FUN!

D. Moore


----------



## adam402 (Aug 19, 2012)

if you are just getting started in flying model rc airplanes.
i suggest you go to your local flying club and talk to them.
every club has an instructor pilot.
he will help and teach you to fly your 
rc jet


----------



## MarkerInbound (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of paying AMA as a beginner. There are safe alternatives to learning rc flying. I started with a .21 motor that spring started on a foam Lazy Bee. The first one had so much epoxy on it it wouldn't climb very well. I went through three of those before I switched to a trainer. At that point the trainer seemed like a jet fighter with the performance increase. Hope this helps.


----------

